# Late report



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been working so much since the storm that I've had very little time to fish, but we have been loading up on reds. No matter if I take men, women, or children, they all have been going home with limits, with a bunch of nice sand trout mixed in as well. All the reds have been slots, and I haven't caught a bull since before the storm. The smaller reds don't mind the fresh water, but the bulls like it salty. Hopefully by next month the water will get back to normal. We've been catching everything on mullet, both live finger mullet and cut big mullet. The only problem is that mullet have been hard to come by, and I spend most of my time throwing the castnet to keep everyone supplied with bait.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I've been working so much since the storm that I've had very little time to fish, but we have been loading up on reds. No matter if I take men, women, or children, they all have been going home with limits, with a bunch of nice sand trout mixed in as well. All the reds have been slots, and I haven't caught a bull since before the storm. The smaller reds don't mind the fresh water, but the bulls like it salty. Hopefully by next month the water will get back to normal. We've been catching everything on mullet, both live finger mullet and cut big mullet. The only problem is that mullet have been hard to come by, and I spend most of my time throwing the castnet to keep everyone supplied with bait.


Are you seeing much mullet back in the surf? I assume the answer is no since you mentioned mullet was hard to come by right now.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Those look tasty! Thanks for the report as always.

This past weekend in SS we had plenty of mullet in the surf, they should start moving south soon I believe.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

John, ready to rock, went back to Hookspit and picked up a Penn Clash 8000 and the other Shimano rod !


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> This past weekend in SS we had plenty of mullet in the surf, they should start moving south soon I believe.


Good to hear.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks for the post sharkchum!


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

John, Cedar Lake area? Not wanting to potlick your spot just a general idea since access to Mitchell's by land is not possible due to your friends hahahaha...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice catch and great report.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Good report sir sharkchum. Do you mind revealing in what neighborhood this was? Is it the cedar lakes cut shown in the pic? Do you need 4x4 to get there?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks a lot like Mitchel's cut? So you CAN get down there now?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Looks a lot like Mitchel's cut? So you CAN get down there now?


No, the dredge pipe is still blocking the way to Mitchell's cut. That is the Cedar Lake cut, but you can't get to it now either.


----------

